# Dr Strange Labs?



## TheGreatTruth18 (Oct 26, 2021)

Anyone heard anything good on Dr Strange Labs? I had a source that was getting the products from them but he flaked. From what I’ve used it had been great results but no contact info. Anything can help.

I hope this is the right forum for this thread.

Thanks


----------



## CJ (Oct 26, 2021)

Never heard of them. Quick Google search pulled up a reddit thread from 2 years ago detailing that it is likely a scammer.


----------



## TheGreatTruth18 (Oct 26, 2021)

Ok. I found steroidify but not sure about ordering online. I’m just skeptical I guess,  I just don’t want to get burned since my source flaked on me.


----------



## TheGreatTruth18 (Oct 26, 2021)

Any info would help right now since my supplements are running really low. Thanks again for y’all’s help


----------



## CJ (Oct 26, 2021)

TheGreatTruth18 said:


> Ok. I found steroidify but not sure about ordering online. I’m just skeptical I guess,  I just don’t want to get burned since my source flaked on me.


If you read through this thread, in the first 2 pages alone you'll find that we already had a member that might've been ripped off by them....

https://steroidify.com/ https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/steroidify-com-official-pharma-distributor-since-2008.32010/

We do NOT endorse or support ANY source that you might find advertising here at UGBB.


----------



## TheGreatTruth18 (Oct 26, 2021)

just read it and thank you for that information!!


----------



## CJ (Oct 26, 2021)

TheGreatTruth18 said:


> just read it and thank you for that information!!


I know NOTHING about them. I just used the SEARCH feature up above. Look for the 🔎 icon


----------



## TheGreatTruth18 (Oct 26, 2021)

Ive gone through and looked at different sites like Triple B Solutions, Domestic Supply, and a couple of others and I’m having a hard time believing the reviews and some seem a little pricier than they should. Any word of advice on how to vet these sites?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 26, 2021)

TheGreatTruth18 said:


> Ive gone through and looked at different sites like Triple B Solutions, Domestic Supply, and a couple of others and I’m having a hard time believing the reviews and some seem a little pricier than they should. Any word of advice on how to vet these sites?



Do a lot of research
It's going to take a ridiculous amount of reading.
HOURS upon hours upon hours.

Basically look at reviews.
Look at how people respond to reviews.
Look at More senior members responses to the source and reviewers.

Choose sources that have been around for some time
Try and find HPLC testing for batches to confirm the gear is properly dosed.
Look for lab pictures and sterility measures, to ensure the gear is clean.

Triple staryed off good, but now ignores testing his batches and doesnt really respond much to his clients, it was a long vetting process with that particular guy.

Good luck my friend, 
It's worth the work, having clean and properly dosed gear that will give you the desired result and no infections is worth it 1000%


----------



## TheGreatTruth18 (Oct 26, 2021)

I’ll keep doing that and I’ve heard Sciroxx was excellent but also heard they got busted. Is that the case with them?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 26, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> If you read through this thread, in the first 2 pages alone you'll find that we already had a member that might've been ripped off by them....
> 
> https://steroidify.com/ https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/steroidify-com-official-pharma-distributor-since-2008.32010/
> 
> We do NOT endorse or support ANY source that you might find advertising here at UGBB.


I cant read English, can u translate to Spanish for me and others on here Amigo CJ?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 26, 2021)

TheGreatTruth18 said:


> I’ll keep doing that and I’ve heard Sciroxx was excellent but also heard they got busted. Is that the case with them?





TheGreatTruth18 said:


> I’ll keep doing that and I’ve heard Sciroxx was excellent but also heard they got busted. Is that the case with them?



I dont know much about them
I was only ever on Meso
I'm extremely familiar with those sources, but not elsewhere.
Sorry but I ca t provide any details


----------



## TheGreatTruth18 (Oct 26, 2021)

Ok, I’m just trying to find a good source that’s reliable and safe. Thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## pigeonhed (Oct 26, 2021)

We all are and I completely understand your feelings. It is overwhelming if you actually need to order from one of these circuses. 

@silentlemon1011 is dead on. Never accept anyone's Good To Go. Without endless reading you will be in for surprises after ordering which is always frustrating and disappointing. 

Triple B has been around now for about 10 months or so. He does seem to deliver but the schedule may be based upon the local bar schedule... He has some good testing but it was only done because @BigBaldBeardGuy rode him endlessly, so it is at least 3 months old. What are you buying today? I have no idea. Will he ship? Most likely give it 3 weeks.

Most of the US Domestic sources that advertise in any way fit in the category of they will deliver, what you get though may be in question. I would suggest finding people you think have good insights and read their posts. See how they are responding to the source. If you time it right and the testing was recent, you can make this happen.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 27, 2021)

TheGreatTruth18 said:


> Ok, I’m just trying to find a good source that’s reliable and safe. Thanks, I appreciate it


This forum really isn’t a source board so your choices here are limited. 

Some source boards have an overwhelming number or sources. Which one is good? 

First, reviews are just words, and only worth that much. Zero. Anyone can write a persuasive review. Obviously a brand new member writing a stellar review is suspect but the same can be said about a review from a 3 year veteran. 

Look for sources that have lots of lab testing reports - their own, as well as reports for blind random samples that customer‘a submitted. 

Know whether the board allows sources to delete negative reviews. Some boards do that. Obviously that tips the scales in favor of the source. Name me one other industry that operates that way. It’s retarded right?

Look up Janoshik or Lab4Tox and consider submitting your own sample for analysis. Yes it’s a pain in the ass (awww geez) and yes it costs more money (some sources will reimburse your costs with a credit). This is the only way you’ll know exactly what’s in that vial and more importantly what you’re injecting into your body. It will give you peace of mind. There’s a lot of paranoid guys using gear that will forever doubt the gear and results they get. 

It’s important to learn and become an EXPERT on this. It’s YOUR health and despite what you hear on the media these past two years, nobody is responsible for your health other than you. If you take the wrong advice, you can get fucked up. Google “abscess” and enjoy the gore porn.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 27, 2021)

Dr strange got nothing on dr tillacle


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 27, 2021)

I’m fact if dr strange encroaches on dr tillacle turf tillacle would take out strange as easy
As stepping on a ant


----------



## madcap (Oct 27, 2021)

Yep it’s one big primarily qualitative data dig and triangulation to cull through the bs and the good. Our community is better for people like bbbg and other vets that hold folks accountable relentlessly. There are way way more losers than winners, keep that in mind too. It’s a shame we can’t openly discuss it like beer home brewers but until then, do your homework and reach out to folks with questions. The good people will help you and don’t have an agenda; they will give you the facts, pros and cons to help you make your own decisions versus just giving a g2g or whatever. It’s a calculated risk always but we work together to minimize it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 29, 2021)

TheGreatTruth18 said:


> I’ll keep doing that and I’ve heard Sciroxx was excellent but also heard they got busted. Is that the case with them?


Sciroxx is way overpriced and good luck getting what you pay for. He is also a liar but he has been around a long time and has a loyal customer base.


----------



## flenser (Oct 29, 2021)

Sciroxx will sell you real gear when they have it, and garbage when they don't. My two experiences with them were of the later sort.


----------



## Obscured78 (Oct 29, 2021)

Great advice given. Don’t skimp on your research before deciding who to use.


----------

